# Box joint with single blade on a table saw



## BasHolland (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello woodworker-friends,

I've been searching and searching the net on finding an answer for this question:

Can I make Box-Joints on the table saw with a single blade? (I don't mean finger joints, but the "wider" pins and tails.)

I coudn't find the answer.

In Holland and even Europe (I guess) the Dado-blades are very rare. So, If I want to make a box-joint, I have only a single blade. I didn't find any jig on the internet or here on LJ's.

Maybe someone's got an Idea?

Thanks a lot.

Bas


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have mounted two identical blades on the table saw with a thin shim washer between to make 1/4" box joints. You just have to position the blades so the teeth are stagered. The two blades have to be identical and it's best to have less than 40 teeth, like a rip blade, so there is room to clear out the chips and dust. I don't see why you couldn't put more washers in between to make up to a 3/8" kerf, but you would have to clean out the waste in the middle with a chisel. There is a set of blades on the market here in the USA that is made just for this purpose.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Another method is a little jig called a kerf maker. Search on here for other posts about it, or you can buy them. This link shows one that is sold by Bridge City Tool Works.


----------



## BasHolland (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you crank49 for your quick reply.
The video explains a lot.
Now I understand why here on LJ's the kerfmaker is "much" discussed. I've seen a lot of shopmade ones.

I'll give it a try.
Thanks again.

Bas


----------

